# Karauschen ausgesetzt



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*Karauschen ausgesetzt​*Über den AV-Niedersachsen mit seinem Karauschenprojekt haben wir ja schon mehrmals berichtet, sei es aus Pressemeldungen des Verbandes oder aus Medienberichten..

Erneut ist nun der Anglerverband Niedersachsen wieder in die "Schlagzeilen" geraten mit den Karauschen.

http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...-angler-setzen-karauschen-aus-id15393016.html

https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...hen-helfen-die-Art-zu-erhalten,fische268.html

Sowohl die SVZ wie der NDR berichten darüber - teils mehr, teils weniger ausführlich.

Und diese positive Berichterstattung läuft ja schon seit 3 Jahren in Niedersachsen, das sind hier ja nur die aktuellen.

Während der platte Fisch des Jahres in einem sinnfreien "Flunder-Kreativwettbewerb" des DAFV vor sich hinkümmert und fast nirgends weiter Erwähnung findet.....

Warum der NDR einen Infokasten zur Karausche vom NABU statt vom AV-NDS einstellt, ist dabei wohl nur der Nähe öffentlich-rechtlicher Medien zur spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie zu verdanken, die anscheinend unbedingt die in praktischer Arbeit eher untätigen oder unfähigen Schützer (sofern es nicht ums Spendensammeln geht) ein bisschen aufwerten wollen.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Double2004 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Ein schönes Beispiel, wie NABU und Angelvereine hier ihre Kräfte bündeln zur Unterstützung der Karausche. Im NDR-Artikel ist ja mit dem "Leine-Lachs" ein weiteres erfolgreiches, gemeinsames Projekt von Anglern und Naturschützern genannt. 

Passiert leider sehr selten, dass Angler das Potential von Naturschutzverbänden für sich nutzen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass solche Maßnahmen die Runde machen.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Sorry, Schuss ins Knie ;-))

Der NABU hat mit dem Karauschenprojekt des AV-NDS nun aber rein gar nichts zu tun - nur der NDR bringt die NABUisten da in die Berichterstattung mit dem Infokasten zur Karausche rein..

Praktische Arbeit wie wissenschaftliche Begleitung und das Projekt an sich  ist alleine Sache des AV-NDS!!

U. a. mitgefördert vom Bingoprojekt des Landes NDS:
http://av-nds.de/projekte/karausche.html

Die angler- und bürgerfeindliche, spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie hat rein gar nix damit zu tun..


----------



## Double2004 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Dass der NABU sich schon länger im Zusammenarbeit mit Angelvereinen zur Unterstützung der Karausche stark macht, ist auch hier schön nachzulesen: 

http://www.hna.de/kassel/kreis-kassel/laich-biotop-seltene-karausche-1366961.html

So sieht vorbildliche Zusammenarbeit aus.

Da wird man sich im aktuellen Fall ja vermutlich intensiv ausgetauscht haben, um von den Erfahrungen des NABU zu profitieren.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Hat nix mit Niedersachsen zu tun, wovon ich hier berichtet habe..

NABU ist an dem Projekt in NDS in keinster Weise beteiligt und versucht zusätzlich noch, Angler weg zu drängen, aus Gewässern weg zu kaufen etc. in NDS..

(Wir berichteten vom anglerfeindlichen NABU-Präsidenten Tschimpke, der Spenden sammelte um bösen Bauern und Anglern Gewässer weg zu kaufen (nachlesbar, belegt und bewiesen))..


----------



## Double2004 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Zeigt aber sehr schön, dass sich der NABU schon seit vielen Jahren in Zusammenarbeit mit Angelvereinen für die Unterstützung der Karausche einsetzt. Die Initiative aus Kassel könnte als Vorbild für die aktuelle o.g. gedient haben.

Hier in der Region gibt und gab es mehrere gemeinsame Aktionen von NABU und Angelvereinen, die sehr erfolgreich verlaufen.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Deine Initiative ist ne kleine Ortsgruppe (kann überall einzelne Vernünftige geben, das schliesse ich nicht mal bei den anglerfeindlichen Verbänden der als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei aus), das oben genannte Schreiben ist aber vom Bundesverbandspräsidenten vom NABU, nicht von einem kleinen Orsgruppenfuzzi..

NABU ist für Angler und Angeln ABSOLUT INAKZEPTABEL, bis sie sich klar zur Nutzung der Gewässer durch Anglern und Angeln nach BNatSchG §1, (1,(3))  bekennen und sich von ihrem Anglerfeind Tschimpke trennen oder der sich öffentlich entschuldigt.

*Zudem hat Deine NABU-Propaganda hier weder was mit Niedersachsen noch mit dem Karauschenprojekt zu tun (Thema hier), wo der NABU nun aber überhaupt gar keine Rolle spielt.*


----------



## BERND2000 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel, wie NABU und Angelvereine hier ihre Kräfte bündeln zur Unterstützung der Karausche. Im NDR-Artikel ist ja mit dem "Leine-Lachs" ein weiteres erfolgreiches, gemeinsames Projekt von Anglern und Naturschützern genannt.
> 
> Passiert leider sehr selten, dass Angler das Potential von Naturschutzverbänden für sich nutzen. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass solche Maßnahmen die Runde machen.
> 
> Double2004



Passiert leider nur selten das die NABU auch Fische wie die Karausche wahrnimmt.
Typische geeignete Gewässer hat sie ja, wobei sie dort zum Schutz der seltenen Lurchtiere und Insekten meist lieber gar keine Fische haben möchte.
(Die meisten werden es nicht einmal mitbekommen haben, das K. ungleich bedrohter sind, als die oft zahlreichen Erdkröten)
Wer sich wirklich für Karauschen interessierte, versuchte Besatzmaßnahmen oft schon vor Jahrzehnten. 
*Wie erfolgreich die waren, kann man ja daran sehen, das es nun als Erfolg gilt diese Fischart überhaupt noch zu erhalten und als Besatz zur Verfügung zu stellen.*
Fast alle Ansiedlungsversuche werden aber scheitern, weil es mit Besatz von einigen Tieren eben nicht getan ist und es auch nicht reicht geeignete Gewässer zu erhalten.
Das Problem sitzt viel tiefer und beginnt damit das kaum Jemand Karauschen von Giebeln oder auch Goldfischen unterscheiden kann.
Und man sich noch nicht einmal einig ist was zu tun ist um die Karausche zu erhalten.
Der Karausche helfen zu wollen, ist nicht so leicht zu lösen wie bei Lachs und Meerforelle, wo man sie halt aussetzt, Wehre beseitigt und Laichgelegenheiten schafft.
Sie überhaupt vielfältig für Ansiedlungen zu erhalten, wird schwer genug werden.


----------



## offense80 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Na das sieht mir hier im Forum aber mal wieder ganz gewaltig nach einem eingeschleusten Nabu Troll aus..... Vorsicht ist geboten |gr:


----------



## Double2004 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Die Fragen sind ja auch, ob eine (Wieder-)ansiedlung überhaupt Sinn macht. 

Was sind die Ursachen für den Rückgang?

Ich vermute, dass übermäßiger Karpfenbesatz durch die Gewässerbewirtschafter hier eine zentrale Ursache darstellen. Verschlechterte Lebensbedingungen sollten eher irrelevant sein aufgrund der Anspruchslosigkeit von Karauschen.

Da der ökologische Nutzen von Karauschen hingegen nicht übermäßig hoch ist, stellt sich zumindest die Frage, ob diese Bemühungen ökologisch sinnvoll sind. Hier halte ich Bitterlinge und Elritzen für wichtiger für das Ökosystem.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

witzig - solange NABU involviert war, wars für manche gut mit Karauschen fördern.

Jetzt, wos klar ist, dass es nur der Anglerverband und nicht der anglerfeindliche NABU ist, der da aktiv ist, sind auf einmal Bitterling und Elritzen wichtiger (Elritzen sind davon ab, Top-Köfis für Forellen)..

;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Die Fragen sind ja auch, ob eine (Wieder-)ansiedlung überhaupt Sinn macht.
> 
> Was sind die Ursachen für den Rückgang?
> 
> ...


 
 Ich denke Du vermutest falsch, wobei ich mich seit über 30 J. für K interessiere und sie versuchte sie regional zu erhalten.
 Wobei ich mir auch Teilschuld am Verschwinden gebe.

 Der ökologische Nutzen......
 Warum nicht gleich der ökonomische Nutzen.#q
 Schon einmal etwas vom Naturschutzgedanken des Erhaltens der Gegebenheiten gehört?

 Dier fehlt da denke ich, Wissen und Verständnis, wenn Du da mal eben Stammtischparolen wie "Karpfenbesatz" raushaust.
 Einst war die K. das Fischunkraut das man in Karpfenteiche versuchte kurz zu halten.
 Die K. verschwand aber auch in Karpfenfreien Gewässern.

 Ich bin kein Feind von der Nabu, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen das Du da angesiedelt bist.

 Da gibt es genug die mal eben etwas raushauen.
 Erst neulich sah ich ein Bild einer schützenswerten Sensation, einer Art die es in Deutschland halt heimisch nicht gibt, die aber dann doch nur ein schnöder Aal war.

 Nun ja, viele Angler sind nebenbei auch noch in Umweltschutz oder Tierschutzorganisationen.

 Ich verkneife mir mal einige weitere NABU-Kalauer aufzuzählen, die Ich schon erlebte.
 Schließlich gibt es dort auch genug Vernünftige, die Ich nicht alle in einen Topf werfen möchte.

 Ja, die Zusammenarbeit täte oft not, ist aber nicht immer für alle Selbst verständlich.
 Regional oder zwischenmenschlich läuft das teilweise auch recht gut.
 Aber oft neigt man zu Rücksichtslosigkeit und Extremismus.
 Das bewirkt dann Gegenreaktionen und Mistrauen.


----------



## rippi (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Wider der Re-Ansiedlung und dem Schutz von Nicht-Salmoniden in den europäischen Tümpeln! Gebt uns endlich die MOORFORELLE.

Toleranz von 2 mg O2 pro L spricht für sich.


----------



## Double2004 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt, wos klar ist, dass es nur der Anglerverband und nicht der anglerfeindliche NABU ist, der da aktiv ist, sind auf einmal Bitterling und Elritzen wichtiger (Elritzen sind davon ab, Top-Köfis für Forellen)..
> 
> ;-)))



Der NABU ist definitiv nicht anglerfeindlich, auch wenn hier wohl ein anderes Bild vermittelt werden soll. Aber immerhin erkennst du mit dem letzten Kommentar ja selbst den ökologischen Nutzen der Elritzen, der um sein Futterfischdasein weit hinaus geht.


@BERND2000: Muss dich enttäuschen, bin beim NABU nicht angesiedelt.;-) Angler aus Leidenschaft, der aber nicht nur egozentrisch durch die Weltgeschichte stapft.

Double2004


----------



## gründler (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Der NABU ist definitiv nicht anglerfeindlich,



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

|wavey:


----------



## ZX Biker (20. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe wurden auch in unsere Vereinsgewässer eine Menge kleine Karauschen ausgesetzt. Schöne Sache. Ich frage mich nur immer wie viele von denen den Kormoran wirklich überleben. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Der NABU ist definitiv nicht anglerfeindlich, auch wenn hier wohl ein anderes Bild vermittelt werden soll. Aber immerhin erkennst du mit dem letzten Kommentar ja selbst den ökologischen Nutzen der Elritzen, der um sein Futterfischdasein weit hinaus geht.
> 
> 
> @BERND2000: Muss dich enttäuschen, bin beim NABU nicht angesiedelt.;-) Angler aus Leidenschaft, der aber nicht nur egozentrisch durch die Weltgeschichte stapft.
> ...



Es ist mir schon im Augenthaler-Thread aufgefallen, dass Du zwar einige Argumente bringst, mit der Realität jedoch ein weng auf Kriegsfuß stehst.

Ich bin seit gut 40 Jahren im Natur- und Artenschutz tätig. Ich habe in vielen Projekten - die oft nichts mit angeln zu tun haben - ganz hervorragende Erfahrungen bei der Zusammenarbeit mit kleinen NABU-Ortsgruppen gemacht. Auch manche Angelvereine können da positiv berichten.

Ich habe aber auch gänzlich gegenteiliges erfahren müssen. Und zwar immer dann, wenn sich höhere Verbandstrukturen des NABU in eine Sache eingemischt haben, oder von Anfang an daran beteiligt waren.
Denn dann geht es nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern um Ideologien. 
Der NABU, als Institution, ist nicht nur Anglerfeindlich, er ist auch nicht nur Jagdfeindlich, er ist auch Natur- und Artenschutzfeindlich. 
Alles was über Ortsgruppen hinausgeht, ist Maulheldentum ohne Sinn und Verstand. Da geht es nur um Imagepflege und Mitglieds/Spendengelder.
Genau wie bei den Anglern.

Es mag ja sein, dass Du nicht egozentrisch durch die Weltgeschichte stapfst. Aber ganz offensichtlich stapfst Du nur virtuell und orientierst Dich an Hörensagen. Was Du als "eigene Meinung" verkaufst, ist nichts anderes als eine angelesene, fremdbestimmte.

Schau Dich doch mal im richtigen Leben um, ist aber ziemlich viel Aufwand und Arbeit.


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...



Kleiner Tipp: Vor dem Drücken der Enter-Taste nochmal lesen, was man da so getippt und gegen welche Benimmregeln man verstoßen  hat.#t


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Vor dem Drücken der Enter-Taste nochmal lesen, was man da so getippt und gegen welche Benimmregeln man verstoßen  hat.#t



Guter Hinweis. Hab meinen Beitrag überarbeitet.


----------



## PAFischer (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp: Vor dem Drücken der Enter-Taste nochmal lesen, was man da so getippt und gegen welche Benimmregeln man verstoßen  hat.#t



Die da wären?

Bei einer Diskussion muss man immer damit rechnen etwas Gegenwind und andere Meinungen aufgetischt zu bekommen.
Dazu gehört auch, dass man mal auf jemanden trifft, der sich da praktisch eben (besser) auskennt und einem das vor den Latz knallt.

Damit muss man in einem Forum wohl rechnen.


----------



## harzsalm (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Einige Nabu- Kleinhirne, haben sich bei uns vor  ein Paar Tagen in der "Elbe Jeetzel Zeitung" beschwert,dass der Name Nabu so wie das Wort BUND groß geschrieben gehört.

Wenn die  sonst keine Probleme  haben,dann ist ja gut.


Reimar


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

@PAFischer:

1. Mag ja regional bedingt bei dir so zu sein, dass man sich in sachlichen Diskussionen persönlich angreift. Meine Sache ist es nicht.

2. Du warst nicht angesprochen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

@Ralle24:

Lass gut sein. Auf dem von dir angestrebten "Niveau" ist ein Austausch hinfällig.

@alle:

Ich halte es für wenig nachhaltig, in Gewässern Karauschen zu besetzen,ohne vorher die Laichbedingungen zu verbessern. Hat ja sicherlich Gründe, dass eine natürliche Reproduktion nicht mehr stattfand. Und ohne da zu unterstützen, wird der Besatz laichfähiger Karauschen vermutlich eher nicht erfolgreich sein. Völlig egal, ob mit oder ohne NABU.

Double2004


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Du kannst halten was Du willst.
Ich denke aber die Jungs dort haben mehr Ahnung als Du und werden wissen was sie dort tun.

Thema NABU und Angler: 
Solltest Dich mal mehr mit diesem Thema befassen.
Gespräche mit Berwirtschaftern ( unter anderem  Angelverein) etc. führen.

Und dies nicht Regional auf 15km begrenzt.


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Was sind denn die besseren Laichbedingungen für eine derart widerstandsfähige Fischart wie die Karausche?


----------



## gründler (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Die Gewässer wurden vorher genau ausgesucht und die Laichbedingungen sollten somit gegeben sein.

Es handelt sich dabei nicht um 40m tiefe Kiesseen  

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> @PAFischer:
> 
> 1. Mag ja regional bedingt bei dir so zu sein, dass man sich in sachlichen Diskussionen persönlich angreift. Meine Sache ist es nicht.
> 
> ...



Ein Austausch ist immer dann schwierig, wenn akademisches Wissen auf jahrzehntelange praktische Erfahrung trifft. 
Davon ab sind Deine wie meine Beiträge hier Bestandteil einer öffentlichen Diskussion, an der sich jeder User beteiligen kann. Du hast niemandem zu schreiben, er sei nicht angesprochen, noch mir nahezulegen, ich solle es gut sein lassen. Denn das ist ein "Niveau" was man sich einer Schule Drittklässler vielleicht leisten mag, hier sicher nicht. Bitte unterlasse die persönlichen Anfeindungen und beteilige Dich sachlich und argumentativ an der Diskussion.

Was die Karausche angeht, so hast Du grundsätzlich Recht. Das ist jedoch auch nicht schwer, denn Du nennst ganz einfach die Grundvoraussetzung für jedweden Besatz. Mit den speziellen Problemen der Karausche hat das jedoch nicht sehr viel zu tun. Den Karpfen hast Du richtigerweise irgendwo in einem Nebensatz erwähnt. Viel schwerwiegender ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann. Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können.

Die Laichbedingungen für Karauschen sind schnell aufgezählt:

Kraut, Flachwasserbereiche.

Fertig.

Ideale Lebensräume sind Klein- und Kleinstgewässer, sofern diese nicht durch die Landwirtschaft zu stark belastet sind. 
Grade der NABU steht jedoch an erster Stelle, genau in solchen Kleinstgewässern jedewedes Fischleben auszurotten weil sie in den Fischen nur die Freßfeinde von Amphibien- und Insektenbrut sehen. Der NABU ist im Besitz hunderte solcher Gewässer in ganz Deutschland und könnte leicht den Erhalt der Karausche als heimische Art sicherstellen. Wenn sie sich die Mühe machen würden, reine Karauschenbrut zu bekommen und verstehen könnten, dass ein Biotop durchaus auch einen Fischbestand nicht nur verträgt, sondern sogar oft benötigt.
Statt dessen verweist man auf anglerisch genutzte Gewässer, die wesentlich weniger für Karauschenbesatz geeignet sind, um den heiligen Frosch-Gral nicht antasten zu müssen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320732


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Was sind denn die besseren Laichbedingungen für eine derart widerstandsfähige Fischart wie die Karausche?



Wie ja auch im einleitenden Artikel erwähnt, sind die Karauschenbestände in den letzten Jahrzehnten stellenweise drastisch zurück gegangen. Da ist es doch naheliegend, dass die natürliche Reproduktion zumindest stark eingeschränkt ist. Bevor man nun laichfähige Fische besetzt, wäre doch im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung Ursachenforschung angebracht.
 Was die besseren Laichbedingungen sind? Nun ja, Bedingungen, unter denen sich Karauschen besser reproduzieren bzw. ihre ökologische Nische finden können. Die Maßnahmen, die dazu konkret nötig sind, hängen sicherlich vom speziellen Gewässer ab.

Double2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bevor man nun laichfähige Fische besetzt, wäre doch im Sinne einer nachhaltigen Bewirtschaftung Ursachenforschung angebracht.
> Was die besseren Laichbedingungen sind? Nun ja, Bedingungen, unter denen sich Karauschen besser reproduzieren bzw. ihre ökologische Nische finden können. Die Maßnahmen, die dazu konkret nötig sind, hängen sicherlich vom speziellen Gewässer ab.
> 
> Double2004



Kannst Du hier lesen:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was die Karausche angeht, so hast Du grundsätzlich Recht. Das ist jedoch auch nicht schwer, denn Du nennst ganz einfach die Grundvoraussetzung für jedweden Besatz. Mit den speziellen Problemen der Karausche hat das jedoch nicht sehr viel zu tun. Den Karpfen hast Du richtigerweise irgendwo in einem Nebensatz erwähnt. Viel schwerwiegender ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann. Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können.
> 
> Die Laichbedingungen für Karauschen sind schnell aufgezählt:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

top.

betreiben wir jetzt also erstma 10 jahre ursachenforschung...und dann besetzen...aber nein Moment..dann kommt ein ganz Schlauer um die Ecke und bittet erstmal um Ursachenforschung.

Man kann sich auch Tod forschen.

Und wenn man sich Tod geforscht hat ist das problem noch nicht beseitigt.
Jetzt also Forschung wie man das Problem beseitigen kann. Weitere 10 Jahre verstrichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> top.
> 
> betreiben wir jetzt also erstma 10 jahre ursachenforschung...und dann besetzen...aber nein Moment..dann kommt ein ganz Schlauer um die Ecke und bittet erstmal um Ursachenforschung.
> 
> ...




Aber akademisch voll korrekt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber akademisch voll korrekt.



Ich kenne die Spielchen aus einem anderen Bereich.

Und wenn man dann meint man könnte das Problem nun beseitigen...kommt aus irgendeiner Ecke eine Bürgerinitiative oder Naturschutz/ Tierschutzverband...


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können.



Soviel zum Thema "Niveau". Hier eine interessante Erläuterung zur Thematik der "NABU-Leute": http://www.nabu-koenig.de/wir-über-uns-1/lfa-feldherpetologie-ichthyofaunistik/jahrestreffen-2016/

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

hier ein niveauvoller Link, der auch funzt...:
http://www.nabu-koenig.de/wir-über-uns-1/lfa-feldherpetologie-ichthyofaunistik/jahrestreffen-2016/

Der da bei den spendensammelnden Schützern genannte Biologe Thomas Klefoth ist  genau der Biologe, der das beim AV-NDS betreut und da angestellt ist.....:
http://www.av-nds.de/projekte/karausche.html


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> E....
> Grade der NABU steht jedoch an erster Stelle, genau in solchen Kleinstgewässern jedewedes Fischleben auszurotten weil sie in den Fischen nur die Freßfeinde von Amphibien- und Insektenbrut sehen. .....



Im von Thomas verlinkten Artikel fordern sie interessanterweise  gar Gartenteichbesitzer auf, keine Fische in ihren Teichen zu halten, genau deswegen. 

Was die Laichedingungen der Karausche angeht: ja, deswegen habe ich den 2004er Doppel ja mal spaßeshalber gebeten, die zu benennen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hier ein niveauvoller Link, der auch funzt...:
> http://www.nabu-koenig.de/wir-über-uns-1/lfa-feldherpetologie-ichthyofaunistik/jahrestreffen-2016/



Danke Thomas.

Da steht ja so ziemlich das drin, was ich zuvor geschrieben habe. Wen wunderts, wenn ein Thomas Klefoth da mitwirkt. #6
Das in Niedersachsen die Uhren teilweise anders, richtig, ticken, ist ja sattsam bekannt. Dennoch würde es mich brennend interessieren was passiert, wenn z.B. ein Thomas Klefoth den NABU ein paar seiner Gewässer zum Besatz mit Karauschen empfiehlt.
Wie immer wird das irgendwas zwischen erschreckend und amüsant, wenn man die (Verbands)NABU-Leute unter sich streiten hört. Gewässer mit Draht abspannen, weil der Fischreiher die Frösche tötet. Frösche raus, weil die die Insekten dezimieren. Fische weg, wegen der Kammolche. 

Bleibt mir vom Leib mit den NABU-Verbandlern. Ich halte es mit den kleinen Ortsgruppen, wo die Leute tatsächlich mal die Sense oder die Säge in die Hand nehmen und wirklich was tun. Oft genug gemeinsam mit Anglern. Und die werden von Ihrem Verband genauso im Stich gelassen, wie die Angler von den meisten Anglerverbänden.


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas.



Bedankst dich beim Falschen, Kollege. 

Thomas war nur so freundlich und hat den Artikel richtig verlinkt, da meine akademischen Fertigkeiten dafür nicht ausreichen. #d

Aber in der Tat widerlegt er ja sehr präzise deine gemachten Behauptungen.

Double2004


----------



## Jose (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Bedankst dich beim Falschen, Kollege...


find ich jetzt dreist. Thomas ist nicht falsch.
einfach 1002 und dann klappts auch. :q


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Aber in der Tat widerlegt er ja sehr präzise deine gemachten Behauptungen.
> 
> Double2004



Vielleicht bin ich ja ein bissel schwer von Begriff.
Ich habe dem letztlich von Thomas erfolgreich verlinkten Beitrag des Nabu Folgendes entnommen 8und komme nicht umhin, es zu kommentieren):

1.) Durch allerlei landwirtschaftliche Belastung und Schadstoffeinträge gehen die Karauschenbestände zurück. Das ist aus meiner Sicht interessant, da die Karausche im Ruf steht, mit derlei Widerwärtigkeiten am Besten klarzukommen.
2.) Der Nabu rät vom Fischbesatz kleiner und kleinster Weiher, Tümpel und Gartenteiche ab, da dies ein Habitat von Fröschen, Molchen und Insekten sei. Ich meine, es ist aber auch das Habitat von Karauschen. 
3.) Es ist ausdrücklich von unbefestigten Fahrspuren in offenbar extensiv genutzten Flächen die Rede, in deren Ausspülungen und Pfützen allerlei Getier gut siedeln kann (nun ja, in dem Falle mal nicht die Karausche). Die Fahrspuren existieren aber nur, wenn irgendein Nutzer da langfährt. Das tun nur Leute, die die Fläche bewirtschaften oder anderweitig nutzen. 
4.) Die Frage, welche Tierarten in kleinen Tümpeln, Teichen, Fließen o.Ä. bevorzugt anzusiedeln sei, wird irgendwie ausgeklammert. Der Aufruf an Gartenbesitzer, bei Gartenteichen von Fischbesatz abzusehen, zwecks Stärkung der Amphibienpopulation, zeigt aber eine gewisse Tendenz auf.

Des Weiteren: 
nach meiner Beobachtung (und, zugegeben, auch Lektüre diverser Publikationen) drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass die angestrebte Renaturierung von Landschaften weder für die Artenvielfalt noch für die Masse an Tieren sonderlich günstig ist. Es erscheint so, dass eine extensive landwirtschaftliche Nutzung (wie z.B. Weideviehhaltung) mit vielen und vielgestatigen Abgrenzungen, als da wären Gräben Hecken, Fließen, allerlei Gehölzen o.Ä. für viel mehr Gewächse und Getier Lebensraum bietet. Der Ausschluss von Flächennutzung durch Verbot oder Unmöglichmachung (wer will den Brandenburger Bio-Bauern verdenken, dass sie ihren Betrieb einstellen, wenn der ABSOLUT geschützte Wolf die Herden reißt) wird hier für Tier- und Pflanzenwelt keine guten Auswirkungen haben. Der Nabu steht, zumindest bei uns im Havelraum, für weitgehende "Renaturierung" (die ohnehin eine Chimäre ist). 
Die Renaturierung der Havel fördert derzeit eines: massives Pflenzenwachstum, darauf folgend  Verschlammung und Wegfall von Laichplätzen und Kippen von flachen Altarmen mit wenig Wasseraustausch. 


Ansonsen möchte ich noch wissen, welche Behauptungen Ralle gemacht haben soll, die durch den velinkten Artikel widerlegt würden. Ich habe sowas nicht gefunden. Ich in aber nur ein einfacher Mensch (wenn auch als diplomierter Ingenieur sogar Akademiker....)|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

So wirkt das, wenn man es richtig macht:
https://www.hildesheimer-allgemeine.de/news/article/neue-fische-braucht-das-land.html
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...hen-helfen-die-Art-zu-erhalten,fische268.html
http://www.bild.de/regional/aktuell...gler-setzen-karauschen-aus-48836306.bild.html
http://www.weser-kurier.de/region_a...h-jetzt-bedroht-_arid,1499191.html#nfy-reload
http://www.svz.de/regionales/newsti...-angler-setzen-karauschen-aus-id15393016.html
http://www.wetter.de/cms/bedrohte-art-angler-setzen-karauschen-aus-4037489.html
http://www.extra-verlag.de/langenhagen/lokales/500-jungfische-ausgesetzt-d64191.html
http://duemmer-natur-blog.de/frueher-allerweltsfische
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Goldsegen-fuer-Niedersachsens-Gewaesser


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So wirkt das, wenn man es richtig macht:
> ...



Nabu, WWF oder BUND kommen in den Links nicht vor.
Wenn man über den Tellerrand schauen will, wie andere Naturnutzer durch die Spendensammler gepiesackt werden, empfehle ich ein googleln nach "free Konrad" (da geht´s um Bergsport) oder "Schutzhafen Darßer Ort".


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nabu, WWF oder BUND kommen in den Links nicht vor.


Merksch was?


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Merksch was?



Sollte ich...|kopfkrat

Ähm, 
irgendwie ja.:q
:r:r:r


----------



## willmalwassagen (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Vielleicht gibt es auch Menschen die fürs Ökosystem weniger wertvoll sind.
Zum Beispiel diese Dexxen die sich anmaßen zu entscheiden was für die Natur wertvoller ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Du meinst die NABUisten und/oder andere von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie??


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Ansonsen möchte ich noch wissen, welche Behauptungen Ralle gemacht haben soll, die durch den velinkten Artikel widerlegt würden. Ich habe sowas nicht gefunden. Ich in aber nur ein einfacher Mensch (wenn auch als diplomierter Ingenieur sogar Akademiker....)|bigeyes




Da helfe ich doch gerne! 

Hier mal ein Zitat: "Viel schwerwiegender ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann. Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können."



Dass der NABU genau auf diese Problematik ausführlich eingeht, sollte dir nicht entgangen sein. Es sei denn du hast als Suchfilter "Frosch" benutzt und guckst dir nur die markierten Passagen an.|kopfkrat

Aber aus psychologischer Sicht äußerst spannend hier.

Double2004


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



> dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann


Und dass der AV-NDS genau deswegen diese Restbestände findet, eruiert, bestimmt und weiterzüchtet und das die Grundlage des praktischen, wissenschaftlich begleiteten Projektes ist, während die spendensammelnde Schützermafia um den NABU nur schlaue Sprüche kloppt und Angler diffamiert (Präsi Tschimpke), hast vielleicht auch Du schon bemerkt?


----------



## phirania (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*

Der Mensch braucht die Natur,aber die Natur braucht  nicht den Menschen....:vik:


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Da helfe ich doch gerne!
> 
> Hier mal ein Zitat: "Viel schwerwiegender ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann. Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können."
> 
> ...



Wo geht DER Nabu darauf ein? Im verlinkten Artikel ist von der Karausche ehr beiläufig die Rede. Und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass in den von Nabu und Co erworbenen Gewässern Karausche, Bitterling oder Elritzen eine hohe Priorität haben. Wo derlei Fisch wieder angesidelt wird, sind es die bösen organisierten Angler...


----------



## Double2004 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wo geht DER Nabu darauf ein? Im verlinkten Artikel ist von der Karausche ehr beiläufig die Rede. Und ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass in den von Nabu und Co erworbenen Gewässern Karausche, Bitterling oder Elritzen eine hohe Priorität haben. Wo derlei Fisch wieder angesidelt wird, sind es die bösen organisierten Angler...



Tja, was man nicht sehen/verstehen will....|kopfkrat

Informiere dich (als eines von vielen Beispielen) mal über die ÖSSM. Ich versuche es nocheinmal mit einem Link: http://www.blickpunkt-nienburg.de/n...uetzt-erfolgreich-seltene-fische-6916498.html

Double2004


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Karauschen ausgesetzt*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Da helfe ich doch gerne!
> 
> Hier mal ein Zitat: "Viel schwerwiegender ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass man heute kaum noch reine Karauschenstämme als Besatzmaterial erwerben kann. Meist handelt es sich um Giebel oder irgendwelche Hybriden. Und ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass fischereilich nicht ausgebildete NABU- Leute den Unterschied überhaupt erkennen können."



Trolles Statement.

Genau das wird in dem von Dir falsch, und von Thomas richtig verlinkten Artikel deutlich. Aber außer Dir scheinen das alle verstanden zu haben.


----------

